# Hate customers who micromanage



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Guess what I did after this


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I could understand (a little) if the dude ordered a prime rib dinner from a high end steakhouse! But 1 item from Burger King??? 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕. Suck on “my Whopper” Dennis!!!


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I could understand (a little) if the dude ordered a prime rib dinner from a high end steakhouse! But 1 item from Burger King??? 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕. Suck on “my Whopper” Dennis!!!


Haha even still, I could have got to the customer's place fast but nope. I called support as I was slowly heading to the customer’s place to rub into his face. The support canceled and I gave the food to a homeless


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Just curious - what did he tip? Sounds to me like a lousy tipper whose orders chill at the restaurant ‘cause no one wants to pick them up. Hence always cold. Get it yourself.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Just curious - what did he tip? Sounds to me like a lousy tipper whose orders chill at the restaurant ‘cause no one wants to pick them up. Hence always cold. Get it yourself.


The total would have been 10 but the base fare was like 7 I think


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Just curious - what did he tip? Sounds to me like a lousy tipper whose orders chill at the restaurant ‘cause no one wants to pick them up. Hence always cold. Get it yourself.


And i could have finished this delivery within 10 minutes from the time I accepted the order


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I suppose it's understandable but the pax who love to tell you "It's the house with red pickup" or such. Not a big deal but the GPS (Uber, which I switch back to when I get close to drop off) is pretty accurate and shows the exact house. Don't really need any help.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Again god bless the eats and food delivery guys. Never me..and in my citys tons of hi end restaurants


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Chrisskates808 said:


> And i could have finished this delivery within 10 minutes from the time I accepted the order


If Dennis is tired of cold food then he should quit ordering from BK. That shit comes out of the drive through window cold even when it hasn’t been waiting 20 minutes for an app delivery driver to pick it up.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

That guy has clearly never been to a Burger King. 9 times out of 10 it’s cold when they hand you the food at the drive thru!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

If he's tired of getting cold food, get it his freaking lazy self. That's why I stopped getting food delivered over two years ago.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> If he's tired of getting cold food, get it his freaking lazy self. That's why I stopped getting food delivered over two years ago.


I don’t mind cold food. I’m just too cheap to order delivery. I tried several times, and at the last screen always closed the window. No way I’m paying that much, and I will never low- or no-tip. Just not gonna happen.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> That guy has clearly never been to a Burger King. 9 times out of 10 it’s cold when they hand you the food at the drive thru!


They make 2 or 3 batches of beef patties a day, and they sit on a tray until the next shift makes their batch.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hexonxonx said:


> If he's tired of getting cold food, get it his freaking lazy self. That's why I stopped getting food delivered over two years ago.


haha when i got to BK, it was still working but only needed few minutes. i could have delivered it super quick but instead, when he sent me these messages, i went way slower towards his place and called support to cancel. thats my way of saying **** you too him without saying to his face


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*How to turn off notifications on your iPhone, iPad, and Android device:

How to turn off all notifications across your devices to reclaim your time and attention span*


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> *How to turn off notifications on your iPhone, iPad, and Android device:
> 
> How to turn off all notifications across your devices to reclaim your time and attention span*


To top this off, I told my other friend who does food delivery as well to not take deliveries for this dude. This customer is also in my black list. With the screenshots I uploaded here, I sent it to Uber support for evidence purpose


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I don't know man, that's the funniest thing I've read in a few weeks, I'd have laughed my a$$ off and knocked on the door just to meet him, then told him why I knocked.

Cold fast-food burgers suck, I don't blame the guy. But yeah, lots of times the burgers are cold right out of the customer pickup window like @anteetr said.



Seamus said:


> I could understand (a little) if the dude ordered a prime rib dinner from a high end steakhouse! But 1 item from Burger King??? 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕. Suck on “my Whopper” Dennis!!!


In some markets driving [parking] is near impossible, it's actually better to have a delivery guy who does this for a living make a few bucks. After a grueling day humping boxes at UPS or Amazon, then discovering your roommate ate your food...hauling a bike out of your apartment and fighting pedestrians to wait in line at BK is craptastic compared to chillin' in the chair, watching @Ozzyoz's favorite gal Oprah on TV, and letting an expert who actually likes biking run the gauntlet.

Truth be told...I had the best to-go bacon double-cheese burger and onion rings the other day... [not BK obviously] ...and yeah, it was delivered, hot, and yes I a.) made the time to meet the driver and b.) made it worth delivering.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I don't know man, that's the funniest thing I've read in a few weeks, I'd have laughed my a$$ off and knocked on the door just to meet him, then told him why I knocked.
> 
> Cold fast-food burgers suck, I don't blame the guy. But yeah, lots of times the burgers are cold right out of the customer pickup window like @anteetr said.
> 
> ...


Back in 2019 when DD was trying to get marketshare from UE they kept having those "Free Delivery Week" promos. I loved it as an occasional customer. You could always tell the week the promo was out because the deliveries got ridiculous. People would order 1 order of French fries or 1 milkshake or 1 coffee! DD had to have lost a fortune on those promos but they apparently didn't care as they were trying to build clientele and take market share away from UE.

First half of 2019 was a great time to drive food delivery. DD wasn't playing games yet and paying well,GH was paying great and UE was still doing the multiplier surge! On UE I once got $27 to drive 1 milkshake 4 miles!!! Those were the days!

People who didn't deliver back in 2017-2019 have no idea how good it was. Every offer on DD/GH/UE was in the $12 to $18+ range! I bet @Rickos69 remembers!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Back in 2019 when DD was trying to get marketshare from UE they kept having those "Free Delivery Week" promos. I loved it as an occasional customer. You could always tell the week the promo was out because the deliveries got ridiculous. People would order 1 order of French fries or 1 milkshake or 1 coffee! DD had to have lost a fortune on those promos but they apparently didn't care as they were trying to build clientele and take market share away from UE.
> 
> First half of 2019 was a great time to drive food delivery. DD wasn't playing games yet and paying well,GH was paying great and UE was still doing the multiplier surge! On UE I once got $27 to drive 1 milkshake 4 miles!!! Those were the days!
> 
> People who didn't deliver back in 2017-2019 have no idea how good it was. Every offer on DD/GH/UE was in the $12 to $18+ range! I bet @Rickos69 remembers!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chrisskates808 said:


> View attachment 651332
> 
> View attachment 651330
> 
> ...


ROFL, no way would that moron get any food from me, out of principle.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Back in 2019 when DD was trying to get marketshare from UE they kept having those "Free Delivery Week" promos. I loved it as an occasional customer. You could always tell the week the promo was out because the deliveries got ridiculous. People would order 1 order of French fries or 1 milkshake or 1 coffee! DD had to have lost a fortune on those promos but they apparently didn't care as they were trying to build clientele and take market share away from UE.
> 
> First half of 2019 was a great time to drive food delivery. DD wasn't playing games yet and paying well,GH was paying great and UE was still doing the multiplier surge! On UE I once got $27 to drive 1 milkshake 4 miles!!! Those were the days!
> 
> People who didn't deliver back in 2017-2019 have no idea how good it was. Every offer on DD/GH/UE was in the $12 to $18+ range! I bet @Rickos69 remembers!


Yep. When I tell other drivers that no UE order was less then $10 in 2018 they don't believe it. You could sometimes do 4-5 deliveries an hour if the order was ready. 
I remember one night when I turned OFF Uber XL because every UE order had a $24 surge attached to it (Atlanta FC was paying in the MLS championship). I did 8 of them in less then 2 hours driving around 20 miles. Over $270 with tips (not many tips, obviously). I wouldn't have ever made that much for such low miles on XL.
Those were the days.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh, rub it in, why don’t you?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Put your damned wopper in the microwave


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I would've cancelled after pick up for that little exchange. I won't pick up from burger King though every Bk I've been to have the worst of the worst staff.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, rub it in, why don’t you?


Haha gotta give him bad karma


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

My mom always said, "never be rude to someone who's in charge of bringing you your food"! I always kiss as much ass as possible whenever I order from DD and leave good tips!!


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

There is a Burger King 2 blocks from my house. 1st time went there the burger maker was not wearing gloves and saw him touch many parts of his body including his ass and walked right out and have never returned again.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Erik M said:


> My mom always said, "never be rude to someone who's in charge of bringing you your food"! I always kiss as much ass as possible whenever I order from DD and leave good tips!!





Erik M said:


> My mom always said, "never be rude to someone who's in charge of bringing you your food"! I always kiss as much ass as possible whenever I order from DD and leave good tips!!


thats very true and i agree because i used to work in food industry.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> There is a Burger King 2 blocks from my house. 1st time went there the burger maker was not wearing gloves and saw him touch many parts of his body including his ass and walked right out and have never returned again.


oh god idk which location that is but i will for sure never go that place


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> There is a Burger King 2 blocks from my house. 1st time went there the burger maker was not wearing gloves and saw him touch many parts of his body including his ass and walked right out and have never returned again.


I never-ever-ever watch or even think about who’s cooking or handling my food. I would never be able to eat out or order pick-up. I just numb my Virgo brain.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I never-ever-ever watch or even think about who’s cooking or handling my food. I would never be able to eat out or order pick-up. I just numb my Virgo brain.


well idk about the who part but its more what they could be doing


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Chrisskates808 said:


> oh god idk which location that is but i will for sure never go that place


South Tulsa!



Ms. Mercenary said:


> I never-ever-ever watch or even think about who’s cooking or handling my food. I would never be able to eat out or order pick-up. I just numb my Virgo brain.


I try to not look either but the order was really late and took a peak and was like what the hell no gloves.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> South Tulsa!
> 
> 
> 
> I try to not look either but the order was really late and took a peak and was like what the hell no gloves.


Ahh I don't live in Oklahoma but still yet will never go to that location


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> There is a Burger King 2 blocks from my house. 1st time went there the burger maker was not wearing gloves and saw him touch many parts of his body including his ass and walked right out and have never returned again.


That's pretty much going to be every restaurant that you would have to stay away from then. Very few works wear gloves and those fingers go some crazy ridiculous places.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

anteetr said:


> If Dennis is tired of cold food then he should quit ordering from BK. That shit comes out of the drive through window cold even when it hasn’t been waiting 20 minutes for an app delivery driver to pick it up.


BK used to be good. Burgers were hot off the grill. I don't know what happened. I think it started going downhill when they were showing that creepy "Wake up with the King" commercial with the BK mascot lying in a bed between a man and a woman. (On the bright side at least it a was a man and a woman!).


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> BK used to be good. Burgers were hot off the grill. I don't know what happened. I think it started going downhill when they were showing that creepy "Wake up with the King" commercial with the BK mascot lying in a bed between a man and a woman. (On the bright side at least it a was a man and a woman!).


Something to do with the emissions of running the charbroiler all day.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Something to do with the emissions of running the charbroiler all day.


That would make sense. I used to work in food so I’m not surprised.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I haven't had any customers quite like that yet, but I did have one manage to badger me into an "off-the-record" stop at a gas station to get some soda pop and cigarettes, promising cash pay. I ultimately did it, and the customer _did _compensate me a good amount above my up-front cost for it despite me getting the wrong kind of cigarettes (my mistake.) Still, probably in the future, I would be more assertive, decline the "special request", ignore further messages if the customer keeps pestering me, and just hand the customer the food (hotter without the stop) and get it over with.

As for the "please get there fast/hot" from the original post, I would personally turn the other cheek and just drive and deliver the food at the normal pace. Purposefully going slow for a customer who may be legitimately tired of getting cold food might _not_ get the message across to the customer that it's rude, and could just have the customer conclude that a majority or even all the drivers on the app are just slow like that!

I would _never_ intentionally degrade customer service (speed, ensuring right location, making sure the food stays intact and friendly service) just because a customer is rude to me. I just wouldn't go _faster_ than my normal pace to ensure I don't get stopped by the police or have a collision, and barring the customer truly being unsafe to deliver to, the worst from me would be a thumb down for extreme rudeness. The thumb down could better send the message than the spiteful "go really slow" method. (Not to mention that since I drive a car, going slow could slow down traffic behind me - including a lot of other deliveries!)


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> View attachment 651332
> 
> View attachment 651330
> 
> ...


Lol, one time I gotta note saying to make sure the french fries are crunchy. Do they want me to cook the food also now?


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

If it's a short distance and you know even on a bike u know the food still gonna be hot. I think it's better to ingore them . Just say,no problems sir or mama I'll be right there. 

I deliver on a bike sometimes. I had a guy about a mile away,keep bothering me for updates. It takes me 5-7 min to get to the guy. If mentioned a bike he would get pissed. You risk them lowering the tip .


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

VanKalDriver said:


> I haven't had any customers quite like that yet, but I did have one manage to badger me into an "off-the-record" stop at a gas station to get some soda pop and cigarettes, promising cash pay. I ultimately did it, and the customer _did _compensate me a good amount above my up-front cost for it despite me getting the wrong kind of cigarettes (my mistake.) Still, probably in the future, I would be more assertive, decline the "special request", ignore further messages if the customer keeps pestering me, and just hand the customer the food (hotter without the stop) and get it over with.
> 
> As for the "please get there fast/hot" from the original post, I would personally turn the other cheek and just drive and deliver the food at the normal pace. Purposefully going slow for a customer who may be legitimately tired of getting cold food might _not_ get the message across to the customer that it's rude, and could just have the customer conclude that a majority or even all the drivers on the app are just slow like that!
> 
> I would _never_ intentionally degrade customer service (speed, ensuring right location, making sure the food stays intact and friendly service) just because a customer is rude to me. I just wouldn't go _faster_ than my normal pace to ensure I don't get stopped by the police or have a collision, and barring the customer truly being unsafe to deliver to, the worst from me would be a thumb down for extreme rudeness. The thumb down could better send the message than the spiteful "go really slow" method. (Not to mention that since I drive a car, going slow could slow down traffic behind me - including a lot of other deliveries!)


For special request I would consider getting cash app,zelle or something to consider they don't lie. Sometimes if it's just cigarettes it's worth the risk if it's on the way.


----------



## Mr. Wolfmann (9 mo ago)

Chrisskates808 said:


> View attachment 651332
> 
> View attachment 651330
> 
> ...


I hope you apologized for your failures as a delivery boy. A real professional would never deliver food cold, even ice cream.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

. These people are asking for it. Lol


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Seamus said:


> People who didn't deliver back in 2017-2019 have no idea how good it was. Every offer on DD/GH/UE was in the $12 to $18+ range! I bet @Rickos69 remembers!


The prob. here wouldda' been ya' got so. many pking. tix it wouldda' canceled out all your money.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

nightshaadow said:


> Lol, one time I gotta note saying to make sure the french fries are crunchy. Do they want me to cook the food also now?


You're supposed to eat some. How would you know otherwise?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hexonxonx said:


> You're supposed to eat some. How would you know otherwise?


Very true!


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hexonxonx said:


> You're supposed to eat some. How would you know otherwise?


If the customer gave us permission, then they are going to report us lmao


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Chrisskates808 said:


> thats very true and i agree because i used to work in food industry.


Had a friend back in high school who worked the drive thru. He said a rude customer came through one night and he didn't even respond. Just removed her nuggets, licked each one then carefully placed them back in the box and said "have a nice evening." 😂


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Woohaa said:


> Had a friend back in high school who worked the drive thru. He said a rude customer came through one night and he didn't even respond. Just removed her nuggets, licked each one then carefully placed them back in the box and said "have a nice evening." 😂


lmao that dude has guts! i used to work in food and i wouldnt even dare to think of that


----------

